# 2013 National Retriever Championship going on now!



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Rip is heading to the 6th series! And from the descriptions of the performances, it seems that he's done quite well!!! (The 4th series was a water blind with a dry pop; the 5th series was a land blind with a poison bird.) 
The 6th looks like it will be a great, but difficult test: a quad, including an out of order flyer, a mom & pop, a mixed bag of birds (one hen mallard, one rooster pheasant, and TWO hen pheasants - one of which is the flyer; of the 4 gun stations, three of them retire; the terrain is rolling and the cover is cut in strips). A photo of the test can be seen at 2013 NRC Blog . Also, at the blog, the bloggers keep readers up to date in "almost-real-time" postings.
FTGoldens


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It always amazes me how far blinds can be at field trials. The dog-owner communication is nothing short of stunning to watch.

Isn't Cheraw SC where we will have 2014 golden national field trials?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> It always amazes me how far blinds can be at field trials. The dog-owner communication is nothing short of stunning to watch.
> 
> Isn't Cheraw SC where we will have 2014 golden national field trials?


Yes, probably....


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

As suspected, the 6th series is proving to be difficult for the dog-handler teams. There have been lots of handles on the flyer and on the "momma" bird. Interestingly, the test got nearly impossible to do cleanly ... during a span of 16 running dogs, eleven of them had a handle. Mike Lardy was interviewed and asked why the test got harder ... he didn't know, but suspected that it was caused by a change in the lighting.
For a very interesting perspective on what a retrieve looks like from the dog's perspective, go to 11/16/2013 in the archives, then scroll down to the "Windy Cam," where you can watch a National Field Champion make three retrieves with a "GoCam" attached to her collar. That perspective makes me appreciate even more how well these marvelous animals do what they do!
FTGoldens


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

FT Goldens


Thanks again for the link. I love the analysis by the pros---I just listened to Mike Lardy's comments on what changed in the test.

Test descriptions are great. I am following certain dog/handlers that I know.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like Rip is still in.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Woo Hoo!!!! Go Rip! Wish they'd get that error on the right sidebar fixed, where he's listed as a lab.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

one a them thar "hippie labs" with the long hair?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs

I hope you get a chance to look at some of the test setups and comments on dog work.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am not a trialer although I hope to run Buffy in Qual at some point in the future. However, the NRC Blog has me psyched and I am dying to try some of these tests.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Indeed, Rip is going to the 7th series! I can't tell whether or not he handled in the 6th because the description of his performance doesn't say anything about a handle, but it says "H" in the callbacks...? Nonetheless, it's fantastic that he's going deeper into the National...it's been a while since a Golden has finished a National Open, so fingers are crossed that Rip makes it through the end!
The 7th is a water triple with an honor. Marks are 225 yards, 203 yards, and a flyer at 118 yards ... a mixed bag with the first two marks being hen pheasants and the flyer being a duck (mixing up the birds DOES make it harder). The test dogs and the few dogs that have run the test seem to have done okay ... no handles yet.
FTGoldens


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I would like to see a photo of this series.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> It always amazes me how far blinds can be at field trials.* The dog-owner communication is nothing short of stunning to watch.*
> 
> Isn't Cheraw SC where we will have 2014 golden national field trials?


Exactly! I absolutely love watching those dogs out there yards away looking back at the handler asking for the next step!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

On the callback page, they show Rip with a handle on the 7th. Combined with the handle on the 6th, I suspect he won't be called back to the 8th.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

PalouseDogs said:


> On the callback page, they show Rip with a handle on the 7th. Combined with the handle on the 6th, I suspect he won't be called back to the 8th.


I saw that too.  Darn it! Nonetheless, he did Goldens proud!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Too bad, Rip was dropped.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Still, he made it to the 7th series, which was better than half of the labs.

He was good boy!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So neat to read the tests and look at the pictures. Part of me is disappointed that no GR was among the finalists. 
Were there any other GRs besides Rip?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> So neat to read the tests and look at the pictures. Part of me is disappointed that no GR was among the finalists.
> Were there any other GRs besides Rip?


Yes, one other Golden qualified, Kaye Fuller's "Flash" (FC Topbrass No Time To Paws). Flash earned his FC earlier this year. He, too, is a very nice, very stylish retriever. His trademark is his wagging tail while on the line, whether watching marks go down or setting up to run a blind. He's fairly young and he's got the tools to qualify for future national events.

FTGoldens


----------

